# Jack Dempsey Tank



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey guys

i recently puerchased a jack dempsey that is a near full grown male in a 2 1/2 ft fish tank with no hides.
i hav then just bought him a 4ft fish tank with big driftwood and hides woth fake plants, big filtration system heater and all of thet. he seem s hapy and is building tunnels and burrows all under the driftwood
just wondering if this tank would be big enuff 4 a tank mate or of similiar size or ifthe tank is big enough 4 him alone. he lived in the small tnak his whole life until i got him. the tank is 162litres and 42gallons(us)

So is it a large enough aquarium to hold a tankmate with him and what would be suitable.

All help appreciated

cheers corey


----------



## fishunter (Jan 27, 2010)

I would say technically no considering the amount of water in the tank but if you have decent filtration such as a external canister filter with 1200 litres/hour+ plus weekly water changes then you could get away with another tank mate.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

ty.
do you know what would be a good tank mate.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

also what size does the fish have to be when i introduce it into the tank with the dempsey


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 27, 2010)

Got any photos? I'd love to see his set up. What were you thinking as a tank mate?


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

idk i have heard around from research that a green terror would be good but as he is a male i dont want too much aggression going on
will get pics


----------



## fishunter (Jan 27, 2010)

Oscar, red or green terror, jack dempsey, pleco thats all off the top of my head lol they should be around the same size providing you have enough plants and or rock hides there shouldnt be much agression


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

The little tank at the end is just another rdm tank with a lil 8cmk cichlid in it. The jack dempsey hides in the big tank uner the driftwood with burrows and mounds of gravel.
im kind ogf a newbie 2 cichlid keeping so all advice appreciated. would a green terror be fine and what size


----------



## fishunter (Jan 27, 2010)

id be taking at least half of that gravel out to increase his swimming space just leave about enough for 1.5-2inchs high


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

it is only high on the sides there because he dug all out at the hide under the driftwood. is about2inches high when its all flat. is that still too high cause he loves digging. dont wann take that from him. 
if i was 2 buy a juvie green terror and let it grow up with him would he attack it and if he did would it b ok if it had lots o places 2 hide and stay away from him.

what does every1 think of my setup


----------



## fishunter (Jan 27, 2010)

i would raise the terror in the 2 foot tank the demsey just came out of


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok thank you for all of your help "fishunter"
greatly appreciated

cheers corey


----------



## fishunter (Jan 27, 2010)

lol i might be wrong but from the pic it looks like you might have a jaguar cichlid instead if this is the case then i would recommend no tank mates as jaguars are extremely aggressive


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a great setup! I found this info on a website just now -

Jack Dempsey's are not a fish that plays well with others even from quite a young age. The minimum tank size for a single Dempsey is 55 gallons/210 Litres, and keeping a pair, even a breeding pair, should not be attempted in a tank less than 75 gallons/285 Litres. Bigger is always better fish with these fish, even more so that with other cichlids. Dempsey's are highly territorial and will take their bad temper out on tankmates if they feel that their territory is being "invaded". As these fish are not enormous in size, like many other extremely territorial cichlids, the amount of damage that can be done in each attack is not as severe, but with on-going beatings on a regular basis, even the hardiest tankmate will eventually succumb. If you would like to keep your Jack Dempsey with other cichlids, then it is recommended that you start with a minimum of a 100 gallon tank and keep your fingers crossed. As with many medium to large cichlid, getting your Dempsey to co-exist with other fish, even in a large tank, can be a bit of a hit and miss experience. Due to their pugnacious nature, there are some Dempsey's that just cannot be kept with other fish, no matter the tank size or tankmates attempted. If you are going to attempt to keep you Jack Dempsey with other fish, then you should be prepared to keep a very close eye on your tank for the first few weeks and be ready to remove the other fish if aggression ensues. It really comes down to trial and error with these fish, and be ready to have many trials before you find a workable combination. As with all cichlids, filtration and water quality is important. Jack Dempsey's are messy eaters and will happily strew their food from one end of the tank to the other. Good filtration and water circulation is essential to prevent the tank from becoming pollute.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

thasnk u 4 thta. been on that website and many others
lots of diff opinion on jack dempseys


----------



## fishunter (Jan 27, 2010)

could you get a pic of its head?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 27, 2010)

as previously stated jacks can be pretty aggresive... and will harrass and kill most others. i used to have a pair in a six foot tank and the only fix that could handle them were convict cichlids, they only like half the size but will stand up to any thing. With your four foot might be just worth keeping him in it and maybe some cleaner fish such as bristlenose as they usually keep out of the big fish's way.

You could also look in Texas cichlids but you would need a bigger tank


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah i believe you are right it is def a jaguar cichlid. so that is a no to tankmates if he is. 
also is that tank big enough 4 a jaguar?


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

what is he if any1 knows wanna know so i can improve his tank and diet. so fourth


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok i dont think he is a jaguar cichlid either
any help please on identifying him


----------

